# Favorite Video Game Characters



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Or least favorite characters too 

And I'm pretty sure we all have at least one character that we think is amazing in some way

You don't even need a reason, unless you really wanna give one


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

The little triangular spaceship in Asteroids.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Roxas, from Kingdom Hearts. Poor kid has to put up with so much shit.

Least favorite Character: HEY! LISTEN!


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Roxas, from Kingdom Hearts. Poor kid has to put up with so much shit.
> 
> Least favorite Character: HEY! LISTEN!


I like Roxas more than I do Sora, I just don't like his voice actor though

But of any KH character, I have to say Marluxia, Axel, Xigbar, and Demyx

Rhyme from The World Ends With You, she was so adorable D:

And I could sit here and list off all of my favorite Phoenix Wright characters, but that would be too time consuming and I feel like going somewhere today


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 25, 2010)

Sonic who else


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

The Dunmer you meet in the very begining of Morrowind on the boat... He was the only character that ever asked me how i felt it that game


----------



## Wreth (Apr 25, 2010)

Dog from Half-life 2


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Ho ho ho ho.

He tries so hard. And he's non-threatening. Unlike IRL men. U:<


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ho ho ho ho.
> 
> He tries so hard. And he's non-threatening. Unlike IRL men. U:<


I saw like 3 Gumshoees and 2 Edgeworths yesterday at the con I went to

My favorite though has got to be Godot 





Coffee addicts FTW


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

You went to a video game con?!
Oh man, you're so lucky. <3

Godot is a jerk, though.

Different series tiem: I really like Zelos, too.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh Hai I bring fists to a gunfight.... and win.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You went to a video game con?!
> Oh man, you're so lucky. <3
> 
> Godot is a jerk, though.


Nah, it was an anime con, still fun though (got attacked by hunters)

At first yea, I thought Godot was a jerk, but I played through T&T again and was like OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU!!


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 25, 2010)

Ark, from Terranigma. Kind of a douche at the beginning of the game, but he grows up as you progress, proving it was a good idea to entrust the resurrection of the world to him. He also jumps into a canyon that makes you sit and watch him fall for a minute or two (and he falls pretty fast), landing on his feet and walking away without so much as a scratch.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Honestly, I hate most characters you have to fight more than once (and it seems like this mainly happens with RPGs)

Because each time they come back, they're more obnoxious than they were the last time


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

She can kick ass without guns or weapons. What other character can do that?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Mirror's Edge... I need to finish this game. -ashamed-

Also: 






JADE.
She's bloody awesome and a positive female role model! 

TAKAN PICTURES
EXPOSIN SECRETS


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Mirror's Edge... I need to finish this game. -ashamed-


Seriously? It's a six to eight hour campaign, and I have finished it at least six times.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Seriously? It's a six to eight hour campaign, and I have finished it at least six times.



I know. :c

But I was being chased and kept falling into that huge ring hole over and over.
So I stopped playing for a while, then got some other game and never tried again.


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 25, 2010)

Sergeant McCullin in CoD 3.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Sergeant McCullin in CoD 3.



He's not manly enough.






Lieutenant Surge is top dawg.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> He's not manly enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His Raichu was the biggest douche ever


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2010)

Why, the skull kid of course.


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

from zelda?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> His Raichu was the biggest douche ever



Haha, it kicked Pikachu's arse.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 25, 2010)

Harold.

(FUCK YOU BETH FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUU)


----------



## Melo (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 25, 2010)

Kane from the Command & Conquer series.


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> from zelda?



Yes. Him and the moon.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Faris said:


> Yes. Him and the moon.


What about the Happy Mask Salesman?


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What about the Happy Mask Salesman?



Too weird for me. The moon is pretty chill though. Being a moon and whatnot.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Faris said:


> Too weird for me. The moon is pretty chill though. Being a moon and whatnot.



When I realised that those items were his tears, I felt bad for him.
The moon didn't want to die and bring about the end of Termina...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a thing for Samus.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> When I realised that those items were his tears, I felt bad for him.
> The moon didn't want to die and bring about the end of Termina...


 Oi you should like Zell too :< He has all sorts of Yaoi potential I guess.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oi you should like Zell too :< He has all sorts of Yaoi potential I guess.



Final Fantasy is gay.
Uh, the bad kind of gay.
You should know this, Larry.

Actually, Wakka ia bloody awesome. Silly me. <3






You just reminded me that I used to draw him all the time. Where the Hell are my school books!? -rummage-


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Final Fantasy is gay.
> Uh, the bad kind of gay.
> You should know this, Larry.
> 
> ...


Why use the KH version of Wakka??





..this Waka? Better?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Cause he's the most bad-ass character ever.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

Teehee, guess.


----------



## Issashu (Apr 25, 2010)

favourite character? Hmm.....The one, the only:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7ApXmZcuug

But the list can get quite big


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Teehee, guess.


It's Clank isn't it >.>


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause he's the most bad-ass character ever.


 But he DIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But he DIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...



No he doesn't. Military grade body armor can easily block such a blunt round such as the .44 magnum, even at point blank. It also never showed Shepard's men pouring gas and lighting HIM on fire either. Honestly, I think he's still alive but who cares, Infinity Ward completely fell through and won't make a sequel anyways.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Add Kazooie to the list. That bird is boss.

Oh and Majora for me too. Not the Skull Kid but the crazy mask that wants to kill everything, but for some reason is a scared little boy sitting by an ethereal tree that thinks that it's the 'good' guy. Such a good game.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Ike from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

Cole from inFAMOUS, he's such a badass.


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, Ghost was pretty bad ass.

I'm surprised no one mentioned Ramirez yet. :V


----------



## Lobar (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I have a thing for Samus.



This.  Also Ridley. :3c


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 25, 2010)

Sarah Kerrigan from Starcraft.

My least favorite character ever is probably Rosh from Jedi Academy, >:[


----------



## Truth (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd make a long list but... favourite character. There's too many to choose.

I'll say Fox for now.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh Hai I bring fists to a gunfight.... and win.



And just look at that Mike Tyson tattoo.  "I will eat his heart."

You'd be just about as well off asking Cryo who his favorite game character is, from what I've seen of his posts our character preferences are pretty alike.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 25, 2010)

How do you post pics so I can respond all cool-like? =/


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 25, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> The Dunmer you meet in the very begining of Morrowind on the boat... He was the only character that ever asked me how i felt it that game



That would be the one, the only, Dunmer Jiub, and yes, he was awesome.  Unfortunately, about 10 minutes later you run into Fargoth, the least favorite character of Morrowind.

My favorite character would have to be Mr. Champloo, an unlicensed demon home economics teacher that only speaks in cooking metaphors.  A master of the "Fire Chaos Style Kitchen Fist" of martial arts, he also has the ability to speak to people even when they're having a monologue inside their own head, cook anything at any time, and teleport at will, among other things.  ^^

Bonus points if you know what game he's from...


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

The Boss, Metal Gear Solid 3


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


>


^ the style looks like Disgea, so I'm guessing that's what he's from.

I have a few...


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sabin from Final Fantasy 6
Ryu from the Breath of Fire series
and Clive from Wild ARMS 3 just to name a few


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Edit: Uh... Wow, am I slow or what?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> 1. Quote someone's post.
> 2. Look at how they posted a pic.
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit!
> ...



Lol that's what I did to find out


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Lol that's what I did to find out


Sorry, didn't see there was a third page to this thread... Ugh. =_=


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

ooh who put The Boss? She can kick anybody's ass


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Guybrush Threepwood.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

It amazes me how much Ratchet porn there is out there.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

theres ratchet porn? that just seems weird. well people and their porn, what are you gonna do? they even got foot porn. gross! feet are so freakin nasty


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> theres ratchet porn?



How do you think I became a furry? :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> How do you think I became a furry? :3


Jacking off while playing Playstation?


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

well some games do get pretty sexy. and then you can glitch the camera and get it stuck on a close up. ...not to say ive done that...........


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> well some games do get pretty sexy.



Especially if Ratchet is involved.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> well some games do get pretty sexy. and then you can glitch the camera and get it stuck on a close up. ...not to say ive done that...........


Krystal from StarFox: Adventures.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

from star fox it would have to be wolf. krystal is just typical big boobs.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> theres ratchet porn? that just seems weird. well people and their porn, what are you gonna do? they even got foot porn. gross! feet are so freakin nasty


If it exists----


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 26, 2010)

Either ratchet from ratchet & clank or
Jak from Jak & daxster


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> from star fox it would have to be wolf. krystal is just typical big boobs.


Krystal >>>>>>> Wolf. Wolf doesn't even look good. Fox looks much cooler.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

i still agree that a cool character is The Boss. i still havent looked who put that.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Krystal >>>>>>> Wolf. Wolf doesn't even look good. Fox looks much cooler.


 
have you seen wolf on super smash bros? you might change your mind.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Either ratchet from ratchet & clank or
> Jak from Jak & daxster


Jak is annoying. Ratchet is cooler, although Sly Cooper kicks everyone's butt.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Jak is annoying. Ratchet is cooler, although Sly Cooper kicks everyone's butt.



There's a wonderful little drawing on FA someone did of Sly fucking Ratchet. You know you want to see it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There's a wonderful little drawing on FA someone did of Sly fucking Ratchet. You know you want to see it.


Link or it didn't happen.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

oh my. so i guess your pretty familiar with this picture


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wolf looks like a rock star in Brawl. He's a pretty good character to use. Fox is too freakin' fast for me to control >__<


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

i love using the fast people. i just use pretty much everybody.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Link or it didn't happen.



NSFA (Not Safe for Anytime)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> they even got foot porn. gross! feet are so freakin nasty


Anyone else find this stupidly funny?

My word! That foot is naked! Doesn't anybody think of the children anymore?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> NSFA (Not Safe for Anytime)


The faces look funny.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

ok i couldnt resist. i get curious easily. but it didnt work. but now i feel bad for clicking it! oh my gosh is it gonna end up being that your profile picture is cropped from the picture your talking about. 0.o oh my


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

dont you agree that feet are disgusting? i have a game with my friends. its called pass or fail. and people fail when theyre wearing flip flops because feet are naStY!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The faces look funny.



They're really enjoying it. Ratchet's even got some wheelbarrow action goin' on there.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

your making me too curious! and for some reason i have to re log in to see it and it wont let me. stop making me want to look! lol


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> They're really enjoying it. Ratchet's even got some wheelbarrow action goin' on there.


I've seen better. D:


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

oh my


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've seen better. D:



You know you like it though. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've seen better. D:


Same. (NSFW)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Same. (NSFW)


o murr <33


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder if there's porn of Rick Astley...


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

oi. yalls pictures are making me jealous


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You know you like it though. :3


Maybe. ;3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I wonder if there's porn of Rick Astley...


I could draw some for you if you want.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Maybe. ;3



Score another one for the homosexuals.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Score another one for the homosexuals.


You shouldn't assume.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

you shouldnt assume? well everybody is talking about naked ratchet.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 26, 2010)

- the spaceship transformer chick / main character from The Guardian Legend
- Samus and Ridley from Metroid
- the Vic Viper from Gradius
- Raziel from Soul Reaver and LOK Defiance
- Vertigo from Primal Rage
- Solid and Naked Snake from Metal Gear / Solid
- Rose from Legend of Dragoon


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Metal gear is just cool in general


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> -Ridley from Metroid


While at first I felt no sympathy or attachment to Ridley, after seeing your avatar I have an overwhelming pity for him now.


----------



## Agathos (Apr 29, 2010)

Quina, Cait Sith, Luxord, any Viera (cause dey iz smexy)

there's a lot more, but I dont feel like thinking.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


> While at first I felt no sympathy or attachment to Ridley, after seeing your avatar I have an overwhelming pity for him now.


Rofl.

At least it's not a Samus x Ridley pic, like so many of them are (when pairing him with someone).


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 29, 2010)

-Hunk from Resident Evil
-Haggard from Battlefield Bad Company
-Bill from Left 4 Dead
-Shepard from Half Life
-Isaac Clark from Dead Space
-Frank West from Dead Rising


----------



## Attaman (Apr 29, 2010)

Agathos said:


> Quina, Cait Sith, Luxord, any Viera (cause dey iz smexy)



Cait Sith was fucking worthless.  Now, if you said _Reeve_, you might be on to something.



Vaelarsa said:


> Rofl.
> 
> At least it's not a Samus x Ridley pic, like so many of them are (when pairing him with someone).


  Sad thing is, that makes about as much sense (Samus x Ridley) as Vegeta x Ridley.  Unless he's some sort of masochist or something.



kyle19 said:


> -Hunk from Resident Evil


The Death cannot die.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Wrex.


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

Agathos said:


> Quina, Cait Sith, Luxord, any Viera (cause dey iz smexy)
> 
> there's a lot more, but I dont feel like thinking.


Oh my god, someone who likes one of the lesser Org. 13 members


----------



## Pako1034 (May 9, 2010)

Mario

Such a juvenile old guy


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 9, 2010)

GLaDOS, definitely.

Niko Bellic is pretty cool, too.


----------



## serph (May 9, 2010)

Oh Irisu Kyouko, how I.... utterly.... and truly.... fear you.

Oh god..... she's here..... Please... NO!!!


----------



## Oovie (May 9, 2010)

Lieutenant from Fallout for being so damn scary, what an intimidating voice he had.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2010)

Nick, l4d2 

Omg.


----------



## Talosar (May 10, 2010)

I never really like to participate in these topics because I can never choose from the variety of characters I like, but as I'm in a Xenogears mood recently, I just have to mention Citan Uzuki.

Both plot-wise and in battle he's awesome at just about everything. He's a calm and well mannered man but will take action readily, and he knows everything about everything. He is married, which seems rare in video games, and the town doctor. 

Also, in battle he is very fast, very powerful, very durable, and is the second-best healer (but the best you have for quite a while). He's supposedly sub-par in gear (mecha) battles, but I never noticed. (EDIT: Actually, for the sake of accuracy, I think he's the _only_ other healer you get. Oh wait, there's Chu-Chu too. But anyway, he's still very good at it, particularly because of his insane speed.) 

One of his attacks is a two-fingered poke to the enemy ("Gen!"). The rest of his attacks are awesome too, just in a more standard way.

I'm inclined to be bored with characters that are super-awesome at everything, but I'll always make an exception for Citan.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Doomguy


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 10, 2010)

Alstor said:


> She can kick ass without guns or weapons. What other character can do that?



not to mention, she's HAWT!!! <3


----------



## Luca (May 11, 2010)

Big Boss
Samus
Sackboy
Jill Valentine
Lucario
Nathan Drake


----------



## Barak (May 11, 2010)

Jill Valentine
Barry Burton
Sam Fisher


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Tails. Nuff said.


----------



## Viticus (May 11, 2010)

Rochelle from Left 4 Dead 2...  Because she is wearing a Depeche Mode shirt and it is an avatar award!


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

My current avatar.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> My current avatar.


Goldeen? What's so great about Goldeen?


----------



## Ames (May 11, 2010)

Barak said:


> Jill Valentine
> Barry Burton
> Sam Fisher



Jill Valentine is such a badass chick.

Barry's awesome too in his own unique way.


----------



## kyle19 (May 11, 2010)

Garrus
Sgt. Johnson
Members of Bad Company


----------



## Xouls_klattic (May 12, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> The Dunmer you meet in the very begining of Morrowind on the boat... He was the only character that ever asked me how i felt it that game



I have to agree, his name was Jiub.  I bet that guy was a B.A.M.F, why he actually asks how you feel.


----------



## YokoWolf (May 13, 2010)

Fayt Leingod and Chaos are my favorites

The only characters I don't like are probably Wario adn I guess the Pokemon League in generall because I have a hard time with them.


----------



## kyle19 (May 13, 2010)

Chell


----------



## Horrorshow (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Chell



She's ugly though T_T

But she walks digitigrade with those leg enhancements so I guess that's kinda cool.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 16, 2010)

Favourites:
Fox McCloud
Captain MacMillan
Niko Bellic
Captain Price
Midnight Club protagonist
Altair
Gaz
Arbiter
Luigi
Carl Johnson
Tanner
Doctor Richtofen
General Shepard
Gordon Freeman
The Truth

Least Favourites:
Navi
Soap MacTavish
Slippy
Master Chief
TK


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Chell


What is Chell from, that name sounds familiar

Nevermind, Portal derp


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

My least favorite character is Mijumaru.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> My least favorite character is http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3844984/]Mijumaru.


I fix'd the link

which is broken anyway :/


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I fix'd the link
> 
> which is broken anyway :/


Oh wow, I think I was drunk when I did that.

I'm better now though.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> My least favorite character is Mijumaru.


They have an otter starter now D:


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They have an otter starter now D:


If you can even call that thing an otter.

It's more like a clown.

A sad clown.

It's sad because it's ugly.

The worst part about it is that since I always pick the Fire starter, my rival is going to pick it.

So I'm gonna have to see it all the time.

Although I don't know why he would ever pick that thing.

Because it's ugly.

And stupid.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If you can even call that thing an otter.
> 
> It's more like a clown.
> 
> ...


They need to have a fire wolf starter :3


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They need to have a fire wolf starter :3


They should let you start with Houndour. ):<


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 17, 2010)

Favorite characters:
Samus Aran
Ellis
Bowser
Tracer Tong
which demands that I mention Helios
The Prince (from the Prince of Persia)
Glados
Frog (Spoon as I named him)
Scrooge McDuck
Sam AND Max
Colonel Christopher Blair
And some others I can't remember right now.


----------



## slydude851 (May 17, 2010)

Almost all the characters in the: 

Halo series, 
Modern Warfare series, 
almost all characters in GTA4, 
Sweet and Catalina from GTA:SA, 
Yusuf from GTA4:TBOGT, 
Johnny from GTA4:TLATD or GTA4:TLTD, 
some characters from the Star Fox and other games like it, 
Bowser from all Mario games
All bad guys on Pokemon games


----------



## playon999 (May 17, 2010)

'Soap'MacTavish from COD4:MW


----------



## furvien (May 17, 2010)

Vladimir Makarov from MW2 i dunno why i just love him........


----------



## Denki Wolf (May 17, 2010)

Favorite:
Vivi- I really couldn't resist with this one. I mean who doesn't love vivi?

Least favorite:
Hope- You know the one from ff13? Man he is an idiot.


----------



## kyle19 (May 17, 2010)

Three Dog
Frank West
Fawkes


----------



## Karimah (May 17, 2010)

Dante, Wesker, Glad0s, Fang (FFXIII), and so on. I have no shame <.<

I hate every FFXIII character that isn't Fang.


----------



## 8-bit (May 17, 2010)

All the monsters in RE :3c
The major umbrella baddies :3c
Pyramid Head :3c
Sly Cooper :3c
Midna


----------



## Wreth (May 18, 2010)

Dog


----------



## Kipikipo (May 18, 2010)

Not my favorite character, but certainly the most furry I've ever seen. The crazy khajiit near Sheogorath's statue in Oblivion. No, not because she's a feline. 'Tis because she, like many characters within the fandom, believes she used to be a dog.


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

I haz lotz.

-Dante from DMC
-Lady from DMC3
-Trish from DMC1
-Vergil from DMC3
-NOT Arkham.
-NOT Jester. Screw the fail of a joker.
-Zoroark from Pokemon Black and White (does that count? XD)
-Silver from Gold/Silver/HG/SS
-Lara Croft from TR4/5/1/3
-Leon from RE1 (played that game once though, then I lost it.DX)
-Spyro the Dragon
-Crash Bandicoot (does he count as a furry? I love this badass)


----------



## Lucki (May 19, 2010)

Ryu Hayabusa - Ninja Gaiden series, Dead or Alive series
Falco Lombardi - Star Fox series
Peppy Hare - Star Fox series (DO A BARREL ROLL)
Slippy - Star Fox series (no game series is complete without its retards =D)
Captain Falcon - F-Zero series, Super Smash Bros series (Show me ya moves!)
Phoenix Wright - Phoenix Wright series (OBJECTION!!)
Miles Edgeworth - Phoenix Wright series, Ace Attorney: Miles Edgeworth Investigations (such faggotry is to be admired <333)
Thel 'Vadam (Arbiter) - Halo series
Ezio Auditore - Assassin's Creed 2
Sub Zero - Mortal Kombat series
Scorpion - Mortal Kombat series
Galen Marak - Star Wars: The Force Unleashed

Also, Master Chief is a pretty cool guy. He kills aliens and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 19, 2010)

This mofo.


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

As of today, Clank. Never thought I'd think that ever.


----------



## R. Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Big Boss -Metal Gear series
Revolver Ocelot -Metal Gear series
The End -Metal Gear series
Cpl. Dunn -Modern Warfare 2
H.U.N.K. -Resident Evil Series
Geddoe -Suikoden 3
Agent J -Elite Beat Agents
Niko Bellic -GTA IV
Agent 47 -Hitman series
Dimitri Lukin -Operation Flashpoint: Red Hammer
Victor Troska -Operation Flashpoint: Resistance


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> As of today, Clank. Never thought I'd think that ever.


I bet you can't figure out what I'm gonna say.


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

Nao from mabinogi. Hottest online game character ever.

http://reira.zuiken.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/Others/mabinogi_nao_C.jpg


----------



## Nall (May 20, 2010)

Top 3:
1. Selan (Lufia II)
2. Fang (FF XIII)
3. Tie between Jessica (Lunar SSSC) and Ayla (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Take a guess. ^^


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Take a guess. ^^



Captain Qwark?


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Solid Snake or Nathan Hale. 

Ratchet is probably third, if weird fucks didn't keep ruining him >:[


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Captain Qwark?



No. =3


----------



## Dreadlime (May 21, 2010)

Samus Aran and Minsc


----------



## Mentova (May 21, 2010)

My WoW character. :V

But probably Mario. He's a badass.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 21, 2010)

That one person from that one game... *murrs*


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

Niko Bellic





LolRingo.




Ratchet




Yea, overrated but still :twisted:




Lance. He kicks ass.




WeeGee​


----------



## Nall (May 21, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Take a guess. ^^


I change my answer because of your avatar.


----------



## DarckArchon (May 22, 2010)

Gordon Freeman of course also marked as titled Best Gaming hero on Gamespot 2009


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Garrus from Mass Effect, Dante from Devil May Cry, Yugo from Bloody Roar, Cloud Strife from Final Fantasy VII, Kung Lao from Mortal Kombat, Jago from Killer Instict, Ken Masters from Street Fighter, Ragna the Bloodedge from BlazBlue,


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 26, 2010)

Spyro the Dragon from both the classic games and the LoS games.

Wolf O'Donnell (StarFox 64, Assault, Brawl)

Princess Zelda

Lucario (Yes, Brawl counts)

Sonic, Tails, Knuckles

Nack the Weasel/Fang the Sniper

Scorpion and Sub-Zero from Mortal Kombat.

Taki & Mitsurugi from the SoulCalibur series.

The Prince from the Sands of Time trilogy, as well as the Prince of the '08 PoP game.


----------



## FeralDragon (May 28, 2010)

The Jackal from Far Cry 2. Despite being presented as the games' main villain, he is actually, in my eyes, the games hero. His ideas and views about issues like civil war and suffering are extremely interesting. His methods are cruel, but his intentions are the purest concievable.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

Damn it's hard to decide one character but I'm going to say...Sun Ce from Dynasty Warriors, my least favorite would be Pit cause he's a cheap spaming bastard on Brawl >:[


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Damn it's hard to decide one character but I'm going to say...Sun Ce from Dynasty Warriors, my least favorite would be Pit cause he's a cheap spaming bastard on Brawl >:[


DA FITE IS ON! UR NOT REDDY YET! HIYAYAYA!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 28, 2010)

Doomguy. >:[


And Link!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> DA FITE IS ON! UR NOT REDDY YET! HIYAYAYA!!!


 
UR TOO SLOW!!!
UR TOO SLOW!!!
UR TOO SLOW!!!
UR TOO SLOW!!!


----------



## Taralack (May 28, 2010)

Hogger :V


----------



## Saito Chikara (May 28, 2010)

Yuri Lowell
Rico (Just Cause 2)
Buck (ODST)
Six (Reach)


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

Saito Chikara said:


> Yuri Lowell
> Rico (Just Cause 2)
> Buck (ODST)
> Six (Reach)


 
You said Yuri Lowell, you get 50 internets for that xD
For a dude with long hair, he gets the job done no matter what the cost


----------



## Attaman (May 28, 2010)

Dreadlime said:


> URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minsc"]Minsc[/URL]



Go for the eyes Boo!  Go for the-

Oh wait, he already did.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Kanic (May 31, 2010)

Colton White from GUN. That game is awesome in so many ways.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 31, 2010)

ratchet


----------



## CaptainCool (May 31, 2010)

-kratos from god of war. you cant be manlier than him  he'll just rip you in half if he doesnt like you! plus, his story is actually very deep and sad...

-nathan drake from uncharted. i dont know why but i really like that guy^^ imo hes a very likable character!

-crash bandicoot. you dont know anything about him except for the fact that hes totally crazy  simple yet effective^^

-marcus fenix from gears of war. he makes the game SO much more fun^^ i like that guy



fuzthefurfox said:


> ratchet



if i think about it... yeah, ratchet, too^^ tools of destruction was actually kinda deep, too...


----------



## Wreth (May 31, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> -nathan drake from uncharted. i dont know why but i really like that guy^^ imo hes a very likable character!



Alright, you just count to five and pull the cord

*jumps out of plane *

Onetwothreefourfive! *Pulls cord*


I also like Tenzin from the second uncharted, and how Nat responds to his rope throw. 

''Hehe, that's nearly impossible, there's no way you - oh you did it''


----------



## CaptainCool (May 31, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> I also like Tenzin from the second uncharted, and how Nat responds to his rope throw.
> 
> ''Hehe, that's nearly impossible, there's no way you - oh you did it''



right, that was really funny^^ i generally like how the game is written, the characters have SO much personality! i really enjoyed it :3
i just finished the game about 30 minutes ago


----------



## Tao (Jun 1, 2010)

I've changed my mind. Captain Viridian is the best.


----------



## elcoyote (Jun 1, 2010)

Zaeed from Mass Effect 2


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 2, 2010)

Some of my favorites are...
 - Samus, from the Metroid series
 - Jade, from Beyond Good & Evil
 - Maximillian (Max for short), from Dark Cloud 2
 - Balthier, from FF XII
 - Fang & Vanille, from FF XIII
 - Jak & Daxter, from the games of the same name
 - Ratchet & Clank, "" ""
 - Garrus, from Mass Effect
 - Leon, from Resident Evil 4

But quite frankly, if I started naming all the characters I like from videogames, it would take forever. ^^;


----------



## Basch (Jun 2, 2010)

My Favorites Characters are:
Jack (aka Big Boss) - Metal Gear Solid 3
Revolver Ocelot - Also MGS3
Gray Fox - Metal Gear Solid (The original not the remake one)
Minato Arisato - Persona 3 (not all have to be Metal Gear Solid xD)


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> The Dunmer you meet in the very begining of Morrowind on the boat... He was the only character that ever asked me how i felt it that game



what about Valen Dreth from oblivion, he insults you, then you get to beat him down!

but my favs are:
Bill (left 4 Dead)
Nick (Left for Dead 2)
Arbiter (Halo)
Alpha One (Delta Force 2)
Captain Macmillan (cod 4)
Chuck Norris (Chuck Norris: Bring on the pain)


----------



## foxehboi1394 (Jun 5, 2010)

Altiair and Ezio Auditore from Assassins Creed, because they're just that awsome. =P


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 5, 2010)

My favorite characters are Dart from the Legend of Dragoon and Edge Maverick from Star Ocean the Last Hope


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Everyone on each team on TF2.


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 5, 2010)

Alyx Vance (HL2 Series)
Francis (Left 4 Dead)
Coach (Left 4 Dead 2)


----------



## TyrannusGunner (Jun 6, 2010)

1.- Ezio Auditore
2.- Altair
3.- Sam Fisher 
4.- Gordon Freeman
5.- Big Boss 
6.- Salem and Rios (Army of Two)
7.- Ben Carmine (Gears of War 2)
8.- Lizardman (Soul Calibur)
9.- Sparkster
10.- Artyom (Metro 2033)


----------



## Watercolor_Lotus (Jun 6, 2010)

Dreadlime said:


> Minsc





Attaman said:


> Go for the eyes Boo!  Go for the-
> 
> Oh wait, he already did.  :mrgreen:



This.

I was also quite fond of Anomen and Jon Irenicus >_>

Oh, and Frog from Chrono Trigger :>


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Guess.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Guess.



Jax?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Jax?



No.

Niko Bellic from GTA4.






Bet you never saw that coming, eh? At least from my favorite game. Favorite game character, well, just guess.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

cloud and vincient valintine from ff VII
leon from ff VIII
gabrunth from ff XII
spawn
and last but not least TAILS from sonic 2 and up


----------

